
The Apps Using Social Credit in China - arkadyark
https://technode.com/2019/10/15/the-apps-using-social-credit-in-china/
======
yorwba
This is an interesting article, but you should've linked to the original at
[http://ub.triviumchina.com/2019/10/long-read-the-apps-of-
chi...](http://ub.triviumchina.com/2019/10/long-read-the-apps-of-chinas-
social-credit-system/)

